# Servicio Militar Obligatorio



## Sergio Miranda

*EL CONGRESO DE LA REPÚBLICA DA VÍA LIBRE A LA ELIMINACIÓN DEL SERVICIO MILITAR OBLIGATORIO *​
El Senado de Colombia aprobó este martes en segundo debate la eliminación del servicio militar obligatorio, un tema que ha causado polémica en el país suramericano porque la medida afecta principalmente a la población joven de los sectores más empobrecidos. El proyecto del senador Humberto de la Calle fue apoyado por 58 votos y cuatro se opusieron en la plenaria de la Cámara Alta.









*Tomada de Servicio social complementario al militar fue aprobado por la Cámara de Representantes*
​Recordemos que el pasado 24 de octubre en una apretada votación, dejó por fuera de la modificación a la Ley de Orden Público el servicio social para la paz que reemplazaba el servicio militar obligatorio, como fue una propuesta de campaña del Pacto Histórico. Los votos de senadores ausentes de esa bancada habrían hecho la diferencia, pero siete de ellos se excusaron y no estuvieron presentes en la votación.

Paloma Valencia y María Fernanda Cabal, opositoras miembros del Centro Democrático, radicaron una proposición de eliminación a los artículos 10 y 11 del proyecto de ley del gobierno nacional en los que se establecía el servicio social para la paz, como una forma de desmontar el militar obligatorio. Lograron romper las mayorías y modificar el texto contra la posición de los ponentes, los ministros y la bancada oficialista.

Pero ayer 25 de octubre,tras conocerse los resultados de la votación, uno de los primeros congresistas en reaccionar fue Roy Barreras del Pacto Histórico, a través de su cuenta de Twitter, celebró el amplio apoyo que tuvo esta iniciativa en la Cámara de Representantes y, de paso, dio a conocer que en el Senado fue aprobada la proposición de eliminación del servicio militar obligatorio. 

Por tratarse de un acto legislativo, la iniciativa deberá superar en total ocho debates para su aprobación, pero para evitar su hundimiento, antes de diciembre deberá aprobarse en cuatro debates. Por esa razón, De la Calle y Carvalho pidieron a sus colegas que se le de celeridad a la iniciativa por considerar que es fundamental en Colombia.


----------



## Sergio Miranda

¿Qué tan viable es eliminar el servicio militar obligatorio en Colombia? - Servicios - Justicia - ELTIEMPO.COM


----------



## yosimarb

Un poco decepcionados del partido Pacto Histórico, muchos teníamos la ilusión de que ya el servicio Militar no fuera obligatorio, y gran parte del Apoyo al Presidente petro era por las grandes avances y propuesta en materia de seguridad social esperamos en que en un futuro esto cambie, y no sea un requisito obligatorio.


----------



## Sergio Miranda

yosimarb said:


> Un poco decepcionados del partido Pacto Histórico, muchos teníamos la ilusión de que ya el servicio Militar no fuera obligatorio, y gran parte del Apoyo al Presidente petro era por las grandes avances y propuesta en materia de seguridad social esperamos en que en un futuro esto cambie, y no sea un requisito obligatorio.


----------

